# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Düğünlerde Koltuklama ve Kırmızı Kuşak Bağlama

## bozok

*Türk Dünyasındaki Düğünlerde Koltuklama ve Kırmızı Kuşak Bağlama Geleneği*


*Sibel Turhan Tuna* 
*Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi*



*üzet:* Bir folklor araştırması olan bu makalede, atalarımızdan bize miras kalan ve bugün çeşitli Türk illerinde uygulanmakta olan _“Koltuğa Alma ile Kırmızı Kuşak Bağlama Geleneği”_ ele alınmıştır. Bu iki gelenekten de ortaya çıkan sonuç; velayet hakkının kız babasından damada geçişidir.

*Giriş*

Gelenekler ve görenekler, insan topluluklarını bir arada yaşatan, onların geçmişle haldeki bağlarını kuran kültür unsurlarıdır. Kültürün içinde, bir milletin değer yargısı, zevki, düşünce tarzı, inanç sistemleri bulunur. *Topluluklar, bulundukları coğrafyadan göç etmiş olsalar bile bu kültür unsurlarını yeni yurtlarına taşımaktadırlar.*

Kültür unsurları, elbette zamana ve çevrenin şartlarına uyarak, bazı değişiklikler gösterir ya da kısmen eriyip yok olabilir. Fakat bazıları da vardır ki, yüzyıllardır Türk milletince ortaya konulup, ana vasıfları korunarak günümüze dek devam ettirilmişlerdir.

İşte 1990 sonrası, ilişkilerimizin daha da rahatladığı Türk Dünyası’nın ortak değerlerinden olup bu çalışmanın da temel konusu olan _“koltuklama”_ ve _“kırmızı kuşak bağlama”_ da bu tür geleneklerdendir.

Genellikle dıştan evlenme (exogamie)’nin esas olduğu ve zorlamaya değil, “velayet” (dost, yardımcı)’e dayanan, baba hukukunun geçerli bulunduğu Türk ailesinde, evlenen oğullar hisselerini alıp, yeni aile kurmak üzere yola çıkarlar.

Baba evi ise en küçük oğula kalır (Kafesoğlu 1995: 216). Burada kullanılan hisse kavramı, “kalın” anlamına gelmektedir. Kalın, Türk aile hukukunun temelini teşkil eder. Türk tarih kaynaklarının hepsinde kalın geleneğinden söz edilir. Kalın, kızın ailesine verilen bir aile malıdır. Bu yüzden kalın geleneğinde, oğlan ailesinin payı ve miras hakkı bulunmaktadır. Kalın, başlık demek değildir. 

Kalın, babanın sağ iken oğullarını evlendirebilmek için verdiği paydır. Başlık ise, evlenme sırasında kız ailesine verilen bir hediyedir. Kalın, zamanla gerçek anlamını yitirerek başlık şekline girmiş olabilir (ünal 1998: 93).

Gökalp’in tespitlerine göre; evlenme adeti, Türklerde; _“Kız kaçırma, Ganimet ve Nikah”_ olmak üzere üç şekilde karşımıza çıkmaktadır. 

Nikah, dini ve resmi olmak üzere, iki türlü yapılır. İslami nikahta, mehr-i muaccel _“nikahta_
_verilen ağırlık”_ ve mehr-i müeccel _“boşanma veya ölüm halinde verilmesi_
_kararlaştırılan para”_ nın önemli bir yeri vardır (Gökalp 1974: 290). 

Bala-ban’a göre ise; evlilik, dokuz türde yapılmaktadır. 

Bunlar: 

1- Beşik Kertme 
2-Söz alma, söz verme 
3- Berder Evlilik, 
4-Taygeldi Evlilik, 
5- Baldızla Evlilik,
6- Kayınbiraderle Evlilik, 
7- Kardeş üocukları Evliliği, 
8- Bir Dizi Erkek Kar-deşin Bir Dizi Bacılarla Bireysel Evliliği ve 
9- Oturakalma gibi ana başlıklar
altındadır (Balaban 1982: 40-57).

Evlilik türlerinden biri olan ve destanlarda, özellikle Manas’ta rastladığımız “Ak Nikah” ise, dünürcülüğe gidilerek istenilen kızın alınmasıdır. *Nitekim, Manas’ın daha önceki savaşlardan ganimet olarak aldığı pek çok eşi olmasına rağmen, Kanıkey, onun babasını yollatıp, isteterek aldığı eşidir* (Türkmen, İnayet1995: 144-145). 

Yine yazılı edebiyatımızda destanlardan halk hikayelerine bir geçiş türü olarak gördüğümüz Kitab-ı Dede Korkut’ta; Salur Kazan’ın Evinin Yağmalanması hikayesinde de nikah terimi ile karşılaşırız (Ergin 1994: 113).

*Eski Türkler, anneye “ög” derlerdi.* Eskiden beri Türk toplumunda babadan sonra, aileyi anne temsil eder. Bunun için ananın yeri, babanın diğer akrabalarından ileri olur. Babanın mirası anneye geçer. üocukların vasisi de odur. Türk tarihinde, kadınların hükümdar naibi olabilmeleri veya devlet içinde büyük bir söz sahibi olmaları da bundan ileri gelir. 

Anne “el kızı”dır; fakat evlendikten sonra, kocasının soyuna yazılmıştır. Kızın babası bile, gelin
olma sırasında, kızı üzerindeki “velayet” hakkını yani babalık hakkını, damada verir. Dul kalan veya kocasına kızan bir kadın, baba evine gidemez. Koca da kadını evden kovamaz veya boşayamaz. 

Aksi durumda ise; kalın müessesesi yüzünden zarara uğrayacak olan her iki aile de buna karşı çıkar (ügel 1988: 266). Böylece evlilik, sağlam bir temele oturtulup adeta sigorta-
lanmıştır.

Türkler arasında yaygın olan, “ataerkil”aile tipinde, aile reisinin velayeti vardır. Ataerkil aile (Gökalp 1974: 291) tamamı ile hür ve eşit bir ailedir. Akrabalık, tek değil, iki taraflıdır. Bayanlar da büyük haklara sahip olduklarından, kocalarıyla eşit gibidirler. Yapılan araştırmalarda Türklerin kadınlarına son derece saygılı oldukları gözlenmiştir. (Cebeci 2001: 79) 

üocuklar da pederşahi ailede olduğu gibi aile reisinin keyfine tabi değildirler. Pederşahi ailede baba; eşini veya çocuklarını satabilir yahut öldürebilirdi.

Türklerde babanın sonsuz bir “velayet hakkı” görülmektedir (ügel 1988:266). Bunun içindir ki, söz kesiminde kızın evlenmeye razı olduğunu gösteren, bir “rızalık”sembolü vermesi de gerekiyordu. 

*Bu sembol, Sibirya’dan Anadolu’ya kadar uzanan bütün Türk illerinde, “mendil” idi.* Bu çok eski Türk geleneği, Anadolu’da, kız evinden giden hediyelerde “çevre, yağlık,
mendil” şeklinde görülür. *Türkistan’daki “tuz” ve ekmek” yerine Anadolu’da da şerbet içilir. Bu da bir çeşit ant içmedir.*

Eski Türklerde “kız evlat” sahibi olmak Araplarda olduğu gibi bir felaket, bir şerefsizlik anlamına gelmiyordu. *Kız babası olmak için, Oğuz Beylerinin duasına müracaat eden kimseler de vardı:* 

_“Bay Bican Bey dahi yerinde durdu,dedi:_ 

_- Beyler ! Benim dahi hakkıma bir dua eyleyin. Allah ü Teala, bana da_
_bir kız vere”_ 
(Ergin 1994: 117)

Türklerde evlilik kavramı ve babanın velayeti hakkındaki bu bilgilerden son-
ra şimdi de Türk Dünyası’nın çeşitli kesimlerinde, “koltuklama - koltuğa
alma” adetinin uygulanış şekillerine değinelim:

*A) Koltuklama veya Koltuğa Alma:* 
Türkmenlerde, üzbeklerde, Kazaklardave Kırgızlarda *“koltuklama adeti veya koltuk”* düğünün son günü yani gelin alma günü, tıpkı Anadolu’da olduğu gibi bazı farklılıklarla yapılagelmektedir.


Burada farklılık özellikle koltuğa alma işini yapan kişilerdedir.


Türkmenlerde gelin, damadın özellikle sol tarafına geçirilir ve damat da, gelinin sağ koluna girerek onu eve alır. Gelinin sağ tarafa alınmasının uğur suzluk getirdiğine inanılır. Türkmenlerde özellikle yine düğünün son günü, kızın yakınları tarafından beline kırmızı kuşak bağlanır (Kş1).

Kazaklarda yine bu adetler, “kelin tüşirüv” denilen, “gelin indirme” günü yapılmaktadır. (Geniş bilgi için bakz.: Tağı, 2004, Kazakı Neke: 1994) Düğünün son günü gelinin ve damadın yengeleri, gelini koltuklarına alırlar ve yüzü örtülü bir şekilde damadın yanına getirirler. Bu sırada “saçı” adetini uygularlar (Kş2).

Kırgızlarda koltuğa alma işini, yengeler ve diğer bayan akrabalar üstlenir. “Kelin Tüşirüv” denilen gelin indirme adeti, aslında bir nevi “koltuklama”dır.

üünkü eskiden düğün boyunca bir araya gelmeyen gelin ve güveyi, koltuklama sırasında bir araya gelir. Daha öncede değindiğimiz gibi, bazı Türk bölgelerinde, örneğin Türkistan’da, baba, kızını güveyin eline verir. Bu da bir tür koltuklamadır (Kş3). 

Kırgızların evlenme geleneği, Güney Sibirya halklarının, Altay, Hakas ve bazı durumlarda da Buryatların evlenme merasimlerindeki gelenek ve örf – adetlerine çok yakındır. (Akmataliyev 2001:11)

Ziya Gökalp’in aktarımına göre; Doğu Türkistan’da güvey, dostları ile birlikte gelecekteki kayınbabasının evine gider. _“Hay, hay evlenin! Hay evlenin!”_ şeklindeki ve bugün manası bilinmeyen milli bir nakaratı terennüm ederler.

Genç kızın babası bunları kapıda karşılar ve merasim ile eve alır. Burada delikanlının boynuna bir yazma sarar ve daha sonra teşrifatla kızını delikanlıya teslim eder. (Bu da bir tür koltuklamadır.) 

Bu işlemden sonra büyük bir fincan dolusu su getirilir. Genç kızla delikanlının ana ve babaları bu suyun içine bir parça ekmek ıslatarak çifte takdim ederler. Bundan sonra kız baba yurdunu terk ederek kocasının evine gider (Gökalp 1974: 309).

Türk toplumunda karı - koca bağları, ana ve baba sevgisinden de üstündür. (Ergin 1994; 12) 

şöyle ki; koca evine gelen kız, artık kocası ile kocasının ailesine bağlanmıştır. Baba evi ile sevgiden başka bir ilgisi kalmamıştır. Hatta Türkler, annesine çok gidip gelen, gelinlere _“misafir gibi”_ bile derlerdi. Koca evindeki bağların gevşememesi için bu tedbir kullanılırdı.

Bugün Anadolu’da koltuğa alma adeti, genellikle Batı Anadolu’da, Güney Marmara, Ege ve Akdeniz bölgelerimizde görülmektedir.

Muğla’nın Dalaman ilçesinde yaptığımız bir araştırmaya göre; “koltuk”, eski düğünlerimizin (son 30 yıl öncesine kadar) gelin alma günü de denilen üçüncü veya son gününde yapılırdı. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Koltuğa hazırlığın şu şekilde olduğu belirlenmiştir: Gelin alma grubu, yola çıkmadan önce oğlan evinde hazırlıklarını yapar. Damadın en yakın arkadaşı olan sağdıç (bu kişi bütün Türk Dünyası’nda ortaktır, hatta Dede Korkut hikayelerinden olan “Uşun Koca Oglı Segrek Boyı”nda da karşımıza çıkar; Ergin 1994: 233) onun her şeyini hazırlar. 
(Ayakkabısını, gömleğini, takım elbisesini, tıraş malzemelerini, kilimini, vb.gibi) 

Sağdıç ve diğer gençler, önce damadın tıraşını meydanda yaparlar. Sağdıç ile üç - dört genç, damadı orta yerdeki bir ehramın altına alırlar. Bu esnada damadın hısım ve akrabaları,
damat ile arkadaşlarının etrafını kuşatırlar. Bu sırada davul ve zurna çalınmaktadır. Traştan sonra damat yumruklanarak giydirilir ve bir elinin içine kına yakılır. Davul - zurna eşliğinde sağdıcının sırtına binen damat yine yumruklanır ve kendisine para basılır. Bütün bunlar yarenlik, eğlence olsun diye yapılır. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Bu hazırlıktan sonra damat, sağdıç ile birlikte oğlan evinde kalır. (Burada görüldüğü gibi Gagavuzların düğün törenlerinde de sağdıcın büyük rolü vardır. Düğünü onlar yürütürler. Güngör-Argunşah 1998; 106-107) 

Damadın diğer arkadaşları ve düğün alayı kız evine giderler. Düğün boyunca kız ve oğlan birbirlerini hiç görmezler. Sağdıç, geline bir demet çiçek hazırlar. Gelinin bineceği at süslenir, üzerine oğlan çocuğu oturtulur. (Bu; gelinin erkek çocuğu doğurabilmesi için yapılan bir adettir. Tatarlarda ise; gelin ve damadın gerdek yatağında soyun devamı olsun, ocak tütsün diye erkek
çocuk yuvarlanır. üetin 2005: 104 ) 

Kız evine giden oğlan tarafı da orada yarenlik yapar. Oyunlar oynanır. Daha sonra davul - zurna eşliğinde, kapı tutma gibi bir takım adetler uygulanarak gelin, babası, ağabeyi, annesi gibi yakınları tarafından evinden çıkartılır. Kız evi ise, gelinin arkasından ağlar, yas tutar. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Kazaklarda ise bu adet, gayet dramatik olur. Güveyin akrabaları, bir kız ka- çırma gösterisi yaparlar. Kızın arkadaşları buna karşı müdafaa vaziyeti alırlar. Bunlar, ailenin ve kızın çevresinin, genç kızın ayrılmasına razı olmadıklarının göstergesidir (Gökalp 1974: 310). 

Daha sonra kız tarafı, gelini önceden ha- zırlanmış ata bindirilmek üzere oğlan tarafına teslim eder. Gelin ata bindirilir. Bu sırada oğlan evince atın üzerine oturtulmuş oğlan çocuğu, attan indirilir.
Gelinin allı gırabı yüzüne örtüldükten sonra, güreş, hayvan (at) koşusu gibi yarışmaların düzenleneceği meydana gitmek üzere yola çıkılır. (Kş 4)

Ata binme gibi geniş bir meydanda yapılan ve geline de izlettirilen yarışlar ve diğer güreşler, tören şenlikleri ise bütün Türk toylarında görülen eğlencelerdir(ügel 1988: 267). 

Daha sonra en önde davul ve zurna, arkada ata binmiş gelin, onun da arkasında düğün alayı oğlan evine gelirler. Oğlan evinde kurbanlık hazırlanmıştır. Gelin, oğlan evinin kapısının önüne gelince başı açılır. Bu sırada _“indirmelik adeti”_ uygulanır. Bu adette oğlan tarafından bir
kişi çıkar, damadın babasına, annesine, yakınlarına _“ne veriyorsunuz?”_ diye
sorar. Geline, (civcivli tavuk, at, para, altın, …vs. gibi) gönüllerinden kopan her şey verilebilir. İstenilen şey verildikten sonra gelin, oğlan tarafından bir kaç kişinin yardımıyla attan indirilir. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Düğünü izleyemeyenler, “koltuğu bari izleyelim” deyip, oğlan evine gelirler. Sağdıç ve damat, atın yanına yaklaşırlar. İndirilmiş olan gelini, sağdıcın yanında duran damada teslim ederler. Gelinin bir eline de daha önceden hazırlanmış olan çiçek verilir. Gelin damadın koluna girmez, damat gelinin
koluna girer. üünkü damat gelini “koltuklayarak” onun tüm sorumluluğunu
yüklenmiş olur. (Tatarlar’da ise durum tam tersidir: Gelin, damadın koluna girer. Kş7 ) 

İşte bu adete, ilk kez bir araya gelen “çiftin koltuğu” denir. Daha sonra çiftler, kendileri için kesilmiş olan kurbanın üzerinden atlarlar ve kurban kanı, her iki gencin de alınlarına uğurlu gelmesi için sürülür. Sonra da yeni çift eve girer. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Genelde Anadolu’da atın üzerindeki gelin, attan inmemek için damada karşı direnir. Bunun sebebi ise, kayınbabanın yeni çift için bağışta bulunmasını sağlamaktır. Gelin, bu bağışı ya da armağanı duyduktan sonra damadın kucağında attan iner. Damadın kolunda eve girerken oğlanın yengesi, gelinin parmağını, bala, bazen de yağa batırır. Gelin de bu parmağını, bir kapı girişine bir de tavana sürmeye çalışır. Bu adet de yağ ile bal gibi geçinmek anlamına gelir. (Kş 4)

Eve giren gelin ile damada, hazırlanmış olan şerbetten iki bardak ikram edilir. Evin içindeki damadı, arkadaşları davul önünde oynatmak için dışarıya çağırırlar. Gelin ise misafirlerle birlikte içerde kalır. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Herkes dağıldıktan sonra gece imam nikahı kıyılır. Nikahtan önce ise kız tarafı bir takım şartlar öne sürerler. Bu şartlar ilerde ortaya çıkabilecek ayrılma durumunda nafakayı belirlemektedir. (Kş 4, 5, 6)

Gelin alma; Türklerde kızın bir göçü gibi görülmüştür. Anadolu’da kız evden çıkmadan önce anasının diktiği bir “analık” giysisini giyer. Ancak bundan sonra gelin başı yapılır ve gelin elbisesi giydirilirdi (ügel 1988: 267). 

Bazen “gelin göçü, gelin götürmesi” adıyla da anılan gelin alma, kızın baba evinden koca evine götürülmesidir. (Ataman 1992; 43) Azerbaycan’da da “gelin alma” söylenen türkülere yansımıştır. (Hacıyeva 1999: 84) 

“Gelin başlığı”, Anadolu’da olduğu gibi (Muğla, Aydın, Denizli…) Orta Asya’da da (Kırgızis-
tan, Kazakistan) kızlığın bitip kadınlığın başladığını gösteren bir semboldür.

*B) Kırmızı Kuşak Bağlama Geleneği:* Diğer bir pratik olan “gelin kuşağı” da genç kızlıktan kadınlığa geçiş anlamını taşımaktadır. Bu kuşak bazı Türk topluluklarında _“Ergenlik al kaftan”_ ile yer değiştirebiliyordu. Bu bütün Türklerde bir güveyi elbisesi idi. Gelin alınırken, kızın babası şal ve kuşağını güveye sarar ve böylece, “babalık velayeti”ni güveye bırakmış olurdu. Güveyi
de düğünde bunları üzerinde taşırdı (ügel 1988: 268).

“Bekaret ve gayret kemeri”, 4-5 cm. kalınlığında, al renkli bir şerittir. Al renk, tarihimizin başlangıcından beri manevi ve milli renk olarak algılanmış, milli bir sembol hüviyeti kazanmıştır. (Genç 1997: 13) 

Kırmızı kuşak, bekaret ve gayret sembolü olarak gelin evden ayrılmadan önce babası ve ağabeyi tarafından “salavat ve tekbir” ile kızın beline bağlanır. Bağlanan kemer, ilk çocuk doğuncaya kadar saklanır. İlk çocuk oğlan olursa bir parçası çocuğun omzuna dikilir (Altunel 1995).

Orta Anadolu’da, gelin ata binmeden önce baba, kızının beline kırmızı kuşak bağlar. Bu kuşağa, “gayret kuşağı” denir. Gayret kuşağının amacı; kızın gelin gittiği evde tembellik yapmamasına, gayretli olmasına, işten kaçmamasına yöneliktir (Altunel 1995).

Ancak kimilerine göre de kuşağın renginden dolayı, kuşağın gayret yanında bakirelik simgesi de olabileceği vurgulanır. Kuşağın ucunda ise, çıkın edilmiş bir miktar para veya altın “beşibirlik” vardır. Bu babanın, kızına verdiği son harçlıktır.

Beytüşşebap’ta (Hakkari), gelin kuşağının üç kere çözülüp bağlanması halinde, yeni gelinin eve uğur ve bereket getireceğine inanılır. Bu yörede söz konusu uygulamaya, “kuşak çözme” adı verilir (Esin 1979: 55-71). 

Bekareti temsil eden al ipek kuşak, baba tarafından gelinin beline, salavat ve tekbir getirilerek iki defa sarılıp bırakılır ve üçüncü de bağlanır. Bu arada, gelinin babası tarafından kundurası içine bir miktar para konulur. Bu kırmızı kuşağı, gelin, ilk çocuğu doğuncaya kadar saklar. şayet ilk çocuğu oğlan olursa, kuşağın bir parçasını oğlunun bir parçasını da kendi başına bağlar (Soylu
1987).

Türkmenistan’daki gerdek gecesinde, güveyi milli kıyafetini giymiş olarak arkadaşları tarafından gelinin bulunduğu odaya getirilmesi ile başlar. Gelin daha önce kız arkadaşları tarafından, odanın ortasına getirilmiştir. Eğer güveyi kızın duvağını açmak istemezse, arkadaşları: _“Aç bakalım belki kördür, belki de başkasıdır”_ diye ısrar ederler. Güveyi, gelinin duvağını açar. Gelin de güveyinin kalpağını çıkarıp bir kenara koyar. 

Daha sonra da gelin, belinden kuşağı çözüp güveye verir. Güveyi, odada bulunan kızları ve delikanlıları bu kuşakla vurarak dışarı çıkartır (üelik 1995).

Azerbaycan’da ise, bey (damat), toy gecesi gerdeğe girer. Gerdek gecesi kızın belindeki kırmızı kuşağı çözmek için damat geline bir takım hediyeler verir. Damat gerdek sabahı evden kaçar. Bir iki gün arkadaşları veya akrabaları yanında kalır. Bunu anne ve babasına bir saygı ifadesi olarak yapar.

Gelin de bu süre içinde evdeki hiçbir erkeğe yüzünü göstermez. Eğer gelin bakire ise bu gerdek gecesi silah atılarak belirtilir. Eğer gelin bakire değilse, bazı bölgelerde ya saçları sıfır numara traş edilir veya bir eşeğin sırtına ters bindirilerek baba evine gönderilir (üelik 1995). 

_“Türklerde bekaret anlayışı, islamiyetten önce de vardı. Türkler, bakire kız için ‘kopaglıg kız’_ derlerdi”
(ünal 1998: 102).

Bu uygulamalarda, Kamların ve Alplerin kuşandığı kuşak ile kutsiyet ifade eden üç sayısının, kuşak çözmeye bağlı bir biçimde birleştiğini; kam aksesuarı olan kuşağın, islamiyet sonrasındaki tarikatlar ile ahilik teşkilatında da ‘kuşak kuşanma pratikleri’nde yaşamaya devam ettiğini görüyoruz (Esin 1979; 55-71).

*Sonuç*

Gelin indirme, gelin göçürme, kelin tüşıruv, gelin alma, Türklerde düğünün son gününü teşkil edip bütün Türk illerinde, törenler eşliğinde gerçekleştirilmektedir.Bu makalenin konusunu teşkil eden ve Türk kültürünün önemli uygulamalarından olan koltuklama, koltuğa alma ile kırmızı kuşak bağlama geleneği, babanın velayetinin, damada geçişini simgelemektedir. üünkü bütün Türk illerinde babalık velayeti sonsuza kadar sürmez. Babalık görevlerinden biri de evlatlarının mürüvvetini sağlamak, onları hayırlısı ile gelin ya da damat etmek, yuvadan uçurup, kendi yuvalarını kurmalarına yardımcı olmaktır.

Yukarıda değinmiş olduğumuz adetlerdeki uygulanış şekilleri ya da araçlar, günümüzde yapılan modern anlamda evliliklerde, bir takım değişikliklere uğratılmıştır. ürneğin, at artık yerini gelin arabasına bırakmıştır. 

_“Koltuğa alma”_ şekli de modern bir hale sokularak, balo salonlarında uygulanan bir adet olmuş, hatta çiftlerin mumlar altından geçerek yaptığı bir adet haline gelmiştir. Gelin ve damadın üzerine saçılanlar da artık çerez, şeker…vb. değil, madeni ya da kağıt paralar ile parlak kağıttan pullardır. 

*Buna karşılık kırmızı kuşak geleneği değişime uğramadan halen sürdürülmektedir.* 

Tabiatın dört ana varlığı olan ateş, su, hava ve topraktan (Anasır-ı Erbaa) sadece biri olan ateş, ilk çağlardan beri, insanları hastalıklardan ve kötü ruhlardan arındıran koruyucu bir külttür. 

Bazı kaynaklara göre; gelinin başı üzerinde mum yakılması da bu ateş kültü ile yakından ilişkilendirilir. (Ataman 1992: 43)(İnan 1954: 66-166) 

Yine bugün gelinin başına parlak pullar veya şeker atmayla modernize olan “saçı geleneği”nin kökleri Türklerin en eski inanma larından olan şamanizme kadar gider. (İnan 1954: 167) 

Bizce; çağımızdaki değişimlerin bir sebebi de kitle iletişim araçları vasıtasıyla sosyo- kültürel
farklılıkların milletler arasında kolaylıkla yayılabilmesidir. Hatta günlerce süren eski düğünlerin yerini sade bir nikaha bırakması, özenti, maddi olanaksızlıklar ya da geleneğin reddi olarak açıklanabilir. 

Bunun yanında Türk kültürünün yayıldığı her coğrafyada ortak uygulamaları da görmekteyiz. *Türk Dünyasındaki düğünlerde kırmızı kuşak bağlama geleneği zevkle ve istekle yaşatılmaktadır. Bu da ortak geçmişin, ortak kültürün, kültüre sahip çıkmanın bir sonucudur.*

Anadolu ve diğer Türk toplulukları arasındaki ortak kültür değerleri içerisinde, düğünlerimizde rastladığımız bazı pratikler, halen önemini korumaktadır.

Bu pratiklerin incelenmesi, edebiyatta kullanılması ve ortak duygunun canlandırılması bakımından büyük önem taşımaktadır. Gelini koltuklama ve kırmızı kuşak bağlama geleneği, Türklerin aile yapısını ortaya çıkaran ve onların ana yurtlarından Anadolu’ya taşıdıkları önemli bir gelenektir. 

Gelenekler, yeni nesillerce yaşatılmazsa kültürel kimliğimiz kaybolmaya yüz tutar.


_Kaynakça_

Akmataliyev, Abdıldacan (2001), Kırgız Folklorü ve Tarihi Kahramanlar, AKM Baş.,
Yay., 270/ Ankara.
Altunel, İbrahim (1995), “Gevrekli Seydişehir/ Konya, kasabası düğünlerinde, gelin
güvey motifi üzerine bazı tespitler”, 3. Milletler Arası Türk Halk Edebiyatı ve
Folkloru Kongresi Bildirileri, T.C. Kültür Bakanlığı yay., 9-11 Ekim 1995.
Ataman, Sadi Yaver (1992), Eski Türk Düğünleri ve Evlenme Ritleri, Kültür Bak.,
TTK Basımevi, Ankara.
Balaban, Ali Rıza (1982), Sosyal Antropolojik Yaklaşımla Akrabalık Evlilik ve Türleri,
İzmir.
Cebeci, Dilaver (2001), Türk’e Dair, ütüken yay., İstanbul.
üelik, Ali (1995), “Trabzon, Bakü, Merv, Kızılorda, Sambıl, Gagauz düğünlerinde
gelin-güvey motifi”, 3. Milletler Arası Türk Halk Edebiyatı ve Folkloru Kong-
resi Bildirileri, T.C. Kültür Bakanlığı yay., 9-11 Ekim 1995.
üetin, üulpan Zaripova (2005), “Tatar Türklerinin Düğün Geleneği”, Modern Türk-
lük Araştırmaları Dergisi, Cilt 2, Sayı 3, Eylül-2005.
Esin, Emel (1979), Türk Kozmolojisi, Edebiyat Fak. Matb., İstanbul.
Ergin, Muharrem (1994), Dede Korkut Kitabı, (1) Türk Dil Kurumu Yayınları,
3.baskı, Ankara.
Genç, Reşat (1997), Türk İnanışları ile Milli Geleneklerinde Renkler ve Sarı, Kırmızı,
Yeşil, AKM yay., Ankara –Nevruz.
Güngör, Harun; Argunsah, Mustafa (1998), Gagauzlar, ütüken Yay., Kültür Serisi /
144, İstanbul.
Hacıyeva, Maarife (1999), Azerbaycan Folklor ve Etnografya Sözlüğü, T.C. Kültür
Bak., Yay., Ankara.
Kafesoğlu, İbrahim (1995), Türk Milli Kültürü, Boğaziçi yay., 13. bs., İstanbul.
İnan, Abdulkadir (1954), Tarihte ve Bugün şamanizm, TTK Basımevi, Ankara.
Kazakı Neke; Almatı, 1994.
Türkmen, Fikret; İnayet, Alimcan (1995), Manas Destanı -Türkçeye aktarma- AKM
yay., Ankara.
ünal, Mehmet Naci (1998), Romanya Dobruca Türkleri ve Mukayeseleriyle Doğum
Evlenme ve ülüm Adetleri, KB yay., Ankara.
ügel, Bahaeddin (1998), Dünden Bugüne Türk Kültürünün Gelişme üağları, Türk
Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı, İstanbul.
Soylu, Sıtkı (1987), “Taşeli Yöresi Düğün Gelenekleri ve Geleneği Oluşturan Sebep-
ler”, 3. Milletler Arası Türk Folklor Kongresi Bildirileri, 4. Cilt, Kültür Bak.,
Yay., Ankara.
Tağı, Gülşah (2004), Kazak Türklerinde Evlenme Geleneği, Basılmamış lisans tezi,
Muğla üni., üağdaş Türk Lehçeleri Böl., Haziran- 2004.
Ziya, Gökalp (1974), Türk Medeniyeti Tarihi, Türk Kültürü Yayını, Cilt-2, İstanbul

_Kaynak şahıslar_

Kş1-RAHMANKULOV, Feyzula. Doğum yılı: 1964, Meslek: Edebiyat Doktoru,
(TüRKMENİSTAN – Aşgabat.)
Kş2-İSMAİLOVA, Elmira. Doğum yılı: 1971, Meslek: Türk Dili ve Edebiyatı Bölümü
Son Sınıf üğrencisi, Bornova –İZMİR. (KAZAKİSTAN – AHISKA Türkü.)
Kş3-DIYKANBAEVA, Aygerim. Doğum yılı: 1977, Meslek: Yüksek lisans öğrencisi,
Ege üniversitesi, Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Enstitüsü, Bornova – İZMİR.
(KIRGIZİSTAN – Bişkek)
Kş4-TURHAN, Neriman. Doğum yılı: 1949, Meslek: Ev Han., Atakent Mah., Dala-
man/Muğla.
Kş5-TURGUT, Nüziye. Doğum yılı: 1938, Meslek: Ev Han., Taşlıburun Mah., Dala-
man/Muğla.
Kş6-DüNDAR, Meryem. Doğum yılı: 1908, Meslek: Ev Han., Dalaman Mer-
kez/Muğla.
Not: Bu derleme 1998 yılında yapılmıştır.
Kş7-üETİN, üulpan Zaripova. Doğum yılı: 1969, Meslek: Muğla üni., üağdaş Türk
Lehçeleri Bölümü, üğretim üyesi, ünvanı: Yrd.Doç.Dr (Tatar Halk Edebiyatı
ve Tatar Edebiyat Tarihi)




*09.07.2009 / acikistihbarat.com*

----------

